# CPE trial



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
Rio and I attended our third CPE trial and had a great time. He Qd 7 times out of 9 runs. He QD and was first place in Level 1 Standard, Colors, Snooker, and Jackpot which earned him three titles Standard, Handler Games, Strategy Game. With his previous title in Fun Games he has completed his Level 1 title. He also earned a Level 2 title in Fun Games and his first leg in wildcard level 2. . It was a really great weekend. He blew one of his standard classes by getting too ramped up and lost concentration. But then again I was nervous because he had a really horrific fly off in a Jackpot game right before his standard run. He came out of the the tunnel too fast and when he hit the teeter he was flying. When he tried to slow down it was too late. I could hear his nails as he hit the brakes but it was too late by then and he jumped off. Scared me to death. In the final run on Sunday we did colors. He was the very last dog to run so everyone was in a big hurry to be done. So the girl who set the tire was having trouble, she set it incorrectly. By the time someone realized it we had started our run. He finished the course in 16 seconds and cleared the tire with ease at 26"! I am so proud of my boy!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Congrats, glad you had such a great weekend!!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow!! to Rio's tire!! Congrats, sounds like an awesome weekend!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you! There was a photographer there so I will be purchasing pictures. It is so hard to decide because there are many good ones. Savannah's first trial is this Friday. I am a little more nervous with her than I was with Rio. She can be a bit of a handful. But I think that I will just go and try to have fun with her.


----------

